# CM7.2 official nightly 4/21/12 released - but what kernel is it?



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

http://download.cyan...=droid2we&type=

So how do you tell if this is using the Gingerbread or Froyo kernel?
Anybody tried this ROM yet?
I know 13thAngel steered me away from the March 2012 version.

forum mods - I forgot to include D2G in the title, please add it, thx


----------



## Jas2 (Oct 5, 2011)

I am on the gb kernel and flashed it yesterday with no problems.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jas2 (Oct 5, 2011)

I am on d2 not d2g.
Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

D2G official builds for cm7 will always be froyo kernel. CM7 has pretty much been abandoned in favor of cm9 by me and Rev has pretty much disappeared.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, figured I'd ask. I'll stick with the Angel builds









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## letruongchi (Aug 20, 2011)

Is there a CM7 on GB kernel which GSM data working?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

i have D2G 2.3.4, 4.5.629. can i instal CM 7.2 ...


----------



## postpendss (Apr 27, 2012)

You have thought of such matchless fast rate?


----------



## chetan.saraf (Apr 17, 2012)

plz tell me how to instal CM 7.2 pn my D2G. i m very new to android


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

chetan.saraf said:


> plz tell me how to instal CM 7.2 pn my D2G. i m very new to android


1) Read this thread for guidance on rooting your .629 system; it requires temporarily bricking your phone.
2) Once you've successfully rooted, see this thread for unofficial builds of CM7 that will work with your Gingerbread kernel. N.B.: The first post is quite out of date; newer builds are linked on the last page or two of the thread.


----------

